# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  عقب موندن کلی از برنامه آزمون و نیاز شدید به کمک کار بلد ها!!

## Jerjis

سلام 
من از اولین آزمون عقب افتاده بودم و با ساعت مطالعه زیاد (فارغ التحصیلم) سعی کردم جبرانش کنم ولی متاسفانه نشد تا الان به این آزمون 16 آذر که رسیدم با تراز 4500 :Yahoo (112):  میخوام دیگه این رویه غلط ادامه پیدا نکنه 
من از برنامه آزموون جدا بشم یا نه؟؟ از اونجایی که گاج تا اسفند مباحث رو تموم میکنه یکم سخته ولی مجبورم بخونم از امروزم تا آزمون بعدی 10 روز مونده که یه جمع بندی کامل از تمام چیزایی که تا الان خوندیم و من نخوندم و فقط به عمومیاش میرسم  تو عمومی ها هیچ ضعفی ندارم  و اگه با برنامه آزمون پیش برم میتونم برسونم در ضمن تا آزمون 30 آذر هست که میشه دوم رو وخوند ایستگاه جبرانی بعد توت مرورهای بعد عید هست  
اگه تا قبل عید جدابشم با برنامه ای که دارم تقریبا تمام درسا تمومه و البته با ساعت مطالعه بالا ولی اگه به این آزمون نرسم که نمیدونم میرسم یا نه این روند عقب افتادگی هی تکرار میشه 
یه چیز دیگه من تقریبا هیچی نخوندم 
کیا میخوان شروع کنن اما برنامه ندارن؟بیا تو
برنامه هم از این تاپیک برداشتم که کاملا متناسبه البته با کمی تغییر و شخصی سازی 

لطفا تا جایی که میدونین و تجربه دارین کمک کنین 
ممنون

----------


## ali.asghar

_عزیز درس هایت رو بر اساس تسلط  دسته بندی کن والان که عقب افتادی سعی کن همین مباحث ازمون پیش رو رو کار کنی و مباحث پایه ای شون رو مثلا  در ریاضی مثلثات و تابع ونامعادله و.. پایه مباحث دیگه است یا درفیزیک بردار  پایه است و...... 
همچنین بین بای چی عقب می افتی ساعت مطالعه  پا ین  یا کند خوانی یا عدم پایه قوی و..  مباحثی رو هم که می بینی به ازمون نمی رسی جدا از برنامه کار کن  اما این که بخوام بگم کلا از ازمون جدا شو وخودت کار کن خطا و اشتباهی بیش نیست بجای دوری از ازمون سعی وتلاش خودت وسرعت مطالعه و.. رو افزایش بده /لازم هم نیست تا قبل عید مباحث تمام شوند برنامه رو تا جایی که ممکن است برای خودت شخصی کن اما از ازمون دور نشو /_

----------


## Faezeh95

جدا شدن از آزمون واقعا کار اشتباهی هستش،شما تا الانم که چیزی خوندین بخاطر همین آزمونا بوده اگه نباشه یعنی ی جورایی از سر خودتون بازش کردین....بهتره مباحث مشترکی که در آزمون مجددا تکرار میشن رو اول جدا کنین-دوم اینکه ببینید کدوم درسارو اگه راحت میشه تا اسفند با تسلط کامل تموم کرد همونا رو بردارین بقیه درسا رو هم نیازی نیست زودتر تموم کنین...مهم تسلط به اون درسه نه صرفا رسیدن به برنامه آزمون!!!من در2درس با آزمون نیستم و خیلی عقبم ولی عوضش تو2درس جلوترم...از وقت درسایی که جلو هستم کم میکنم و به تایم اونایی که عقب افتادم اضافه میکنم به مرور.

----------


## Special-Girl

سلام
به هیچ وجه از برنامه آزمونی که میدید ، جدا نشید چون خود من چوب همین اشتباه رو خوردم . برنامه آزمونها طبق اصول خاصی نوشته شدن و مطمئنا بازه هایی رو برای جبران عقب ماندگی برخی داوطلبان از دروس ،باقی گذاشتن .
شما از امروز تا ۵ بهمن حدود ۴۵ روز وقت دارید و میتونید توی این بازه با ساعت مطالعه بالا و با کیفیت نواقصتون رو برطرف کنید . هر پایه ای که باهاش راحتترید رو انتخاب کنید  و توی این مدت بخونید .
مثلا شما پایه دوم + پیش ۱ رو انتخاب میکنید و برنامه آزمونهای جمع بندی رو برای خودتون شخصی سازی میکنید :
شیمی : ۲فصل پیش + ۵فصل دوم =۷فصل 
اگر هر ۶ روز یک فصل رو بخونید ، ۳ روز هم زمان برای مرورمطالب دارید 
فیزیک : نور هندسی +گرما وقانون گازها +فشار + ۲فصل دوم پیش ۱(بهتره ۲فصل اول فیزیک پیش رو نخونید چون نسبتا وقت گیر و جزو مباحث نسبتا سخت هستن) =۶فصل
هر فصل اگر یک هفته طول بکشه ، باز سه روز زمان برای مرور دارید .
ریاضی: احتمال+آمار+تابع+معادله نامعادله +بازه و تعیین علامت +حد 
با توجه به پایتون تقسیم بندیشون کنید.
برای سایر دروس هم همینکار رو انجام بدید 

ضمنا الزامی نیست که شما تا عید حتما همه ی دروس رو تموم کنید
چون عالی تمام کردن خیلی مهمتر از تمام کردن سرسریه 
باید مطالب رو طوری بخونید که انگار بار آخره و دیگه فرصتی ندارید
و باید مطلب رو همون موقع عمیقا بفهمید و وارد ذهنتون کنید .

موفق باشید

----------


## Jerjis

> سلام
> به هیچ وجه از برنامه آزمونی که میدید ، جدا نشید چون خود من چوب همین اشتباه رو خوردم . برنامه آزمونها طبق اصول خاصی نوشته شدن و مطمئنا بازه هایی رو برای جبران عقب ماندگی برخی داوطلبان از دروس ،باقی گذاشتن .
> شما از امروز تا ۵ بهمن حدود ۴۵ روز وقت دارید و میتونید توی این بازه با ساعت مطالعه بالا و با کیفیت نواقصتون رو برطرف کنید . هر پایه ای که باهاش راحتترید رو انتخاب کنید  و توی این مدت بخونید .
> مثلا شما پایه دوم + پیش ۱ رو انتخاب میکنید و برنامه آزمونهای جمع بندی رو برای خودتون شخصی سازی میکنید :
> شیمی : ۲فصل پیش + ۵فصل دوم =۷فصل 
> اگر هر ۶ روز یک فصل رو بخونید ، ۳ روز هم زمان برای مرورمطالب دارید 
> فیزیک : نور هندسی +گرما وقانون گازها +فشار + ۲فصل دوم پیش ۱(بهتره ۲فصل اول فیزیک پیش رو نخونید چون نسبتا وقت گیر و جزو مباحث نسبتا سخت هستن) =۶فصل
> هر فصل اگر یک هفته طول بکشه ، باز سه روز زمان برای مرور دارید .
> ریاضی: احتمال+آمار+تابع+معادله نامعادله +بازه و تعیین علامت +حد 
> ...


سلام ممنون از راهنمایی تون من هدفم این نیست تا عید تموم کنم. این که من عقب افتادم باعث شده یه ترس کوچولویی داشته باشم از اینکه نتونم تسلط کافی رو مباحثی که دارم پیدا کنم مخصوصا اونایی که پیش نیاز داره مث ریاضی و ... برای همینم میگم جدا بشم که با وقت کافی از اول شروع کنم  البته کلا گیج گیجم 
این برنامه ای هم که شما میگین خوبه اما من در کنار این باید سوم و پیش 2 رو هم بخونم که از آزمون بعدی شروع میشه  یکم پیچیده میشه 

 :Yahoo (17):

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (15):  ازمونو ولش تو هر پایه رو توی 2 ماه بخونی 20 روز قبل کنکور تموم میکنی
ازمون بره پی کارش :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Seyed Chester

*جرجیس عزیز منم شرایطم دقیقا مث شماس پس نمیتونم کمکت کنم ولی میدونم و مطمینم اگر به روشی که نفر بالایی من پیام داده عمل کنی قطعا به خودت ضرر زدی 
 ب شخصه با تراز 4200  گذاشتم تا با دوتا ازمون جبرانی دی ماه جبران کنم الانم برنامه چیندم تا یواش یواش بخونم و بهشون برسم ان شالله ولی مطمین نیستم راهم درسته یا نه اگر کسی میدونه به منم بگه لطفا
به این صورت که ازمون 30 اذر فقط نصف  اول دروس پیش رو میخونم که تو تقسیم ازمون ، ازمون 21 دی میاد 
بعد از ازمون 30 اذر نصفه دوم پیش رو میخونم ک تو تقسیم ازمون میاد اینجوری دروس پیش رو اوکی میشم
بعد از 21 ام دی ؛ دروس پایه رو باز تقسیم بندی میکنم تا اونام برای 2 بهمن بخونم اینجوری دقیقا عقب افتادگیام جبران میشه 
اگر شما میدونی این روش خوبه انجام بده ؛ اگر شما و دوستان عزیز دیگه اشکالی تو این روش میبینن بهم بگن تا اصلاحش کنم مرسی*

----------


## MehranWilson

> *جرجیس عزیز منم شرایطم دقیقا مث شماس پس نمیتونم کمکت کنم ولی میدونم و مطمینم اگر به روشی که نفر بالایی من پیام داده عمل کنی قطعا به خودت ضرر زدی 
>  ب شخصه با تراز 4200  گذاشتم تا با دوتا ازمون جبرانی دی ماه جبران کنم الانم برنامه چیندم تا یواش یواش بخونم و بهشون بسم ان شالله ولی مطمین نیستم راهم درسته یا نه اگر کسی میدونه به منم بگه لطفا
> به این صورت که ازمون 30 اذر فقط نصف  اول دروس پیش رو میخونم که تو تقسیم ازمون ، ازمون 21 دی میاد 
> بعد از ازمون 30 اذر نصفه دوم پیش رو میخونم ک تو تقسیم ازمون میاد اینجوری دروس پیش رو اوکی میشم
> بعد از 21 ام دی ؛ دروس پایه رو باز تقسیم بندی میکنم تا اونام برای 2 بهمن بخونم اینجوری دقیقا عقب افتادگیام جبران میشه 
> اگر شما میدونی این روش خوبه انجام بده ؛ اگر شما و دوستان عزیز دیگه اشکالی تو این روش میبینن بهم بگن تا اصلاحش کنم مرسی*


 :Yahoo (4): خب هر کسی یه نظری داره حالا خودش میدونه و خدای خودش و محمد رضا گلزار از مسابقه ی بزرگ برنده باش  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MehranWilson

> سلام
> به هیچ وجه از برنامه آزمونی که میدید ، جدا نشید چون خود من چوب همین اشتباه رو خوردم . برنامه آزمونها طبق اصول خاصی نوشته شدن و مطمئنا بازه هایی رو برای جبران عقب ماندگی برخی داوطلبان از دروس ،باقی گذاشتن .
> شما از امروز تا ۵ بهمن حدود ۴۵ روز وقت دارید و میتونید توی این بازه با ساعت مطالعه بالا و با کیفیت نواقصتون رو برطرف کنید . هر پایه ای که باهاش راحتترید رو انتخاب کنید  و توی این مدت بخونید .
> مثلا شما پایه دوم + پیش ۱ رو انتخاب میکنید و برنامه آزمونهای جمع بندی رو برای خودتون شخصی سازی میکنید :
> شیمی : ۲فصل پیش + ۵فصل دوم =۷فصل 
> اگر هر ۶ روز یک فصل رو بخونید ، ۳ روز هم زمان برای مرورمطالب دارید 
> فیزیک : نور هندسی +گرما وقانون گازها +فشار + ۲فصل دوم پیش ۱(بهتره ۲فصل اول فیزیک پیش رو نخونید چون نسبتا وقت گیر و جزو مباحث نسبتا سخت هستن) =۶فصل
> هر فصل اگر یک هفته طول بکشه ، باز سه روز زمان برای مرور دارید .
> ریاضی: احتمال+آمار+تابع+معادله نامعادله +بازه و تعیین علامت +حد 
> ...


خب این دروسی که شما گفتی رو تقریبا میشه تو 45 روز خوند ولی زیست ؟ 
زیست که 8 فصل دوم داره + 2 فصل سوم + 7 فصل چهارم ( اینا کلا توی نیم سال اولن )

----------


## Neo.Healer

برای اون تاپیکی که میگی چون من گذاشتم کاملا در جریان کمبود هاش و نقطه قوت هاش هستم 
ببین تو پشت کنکوری و اگه از آزمون جدا شی بدجور ممکنه به ضررت بشه.....چون رقابت نخواهی داشت و سست میشی
اون برنامه واسه کسیه که صفره 
تویی که میگی تا الان تا یه حدودی رسوندی بنظرم بهتره با ازمون پیش بری و خودتو توی بازه های جبرانی بهش برسونی
اگه واقعا میبینی نمیشه فقط توی دو درس اختصاصی فیزیک و ریاضی جدا شو بقیه عمومی ها و زیست و شیمی با آزمون پیش برو

----------


## Special-Girl

> خب این دروسی که شما گفتی رو تقریبا میشه تو 45 روز خوند ولی زیست ؟ 
> زیست که 8 فصل دوم داره + 2 فصل سوم + 7 فصل چهارم ( اینا کلا توی نیم سال اولن )


سه فصل اول زیست دوم ، پایه و اساس زیست شناسین و در عین حال فوق العاده آسان
+
 فصل۵ پیش رو نمیشه بدون اینکه مبانی ژنتیک سوم رو بلد بود ، به برخی مسائلش پاسخ داد
پس اونها رو فعلا نمیخونیم و در نیمسال دوم حتما در برناممون قرارشون میدیم .
در نتیجه  ما فرض میکنیم ۲فصل سوم + ۶فصل پیش (۱-۷بجز۵) + ۵فصل دوم(۴-۸) رو داریم که جمعا میشه ۱۳ فصل و اگه برای هر فصل ۳-۳/۵ روز و روزی ۴ساعت وقت بزاره میتونه خودش رو برسونه.

----------


## Saeed744

من خودم اوصاع داعونه 
بنطر من با برنامه قلمچی برو 
مهم تر از اون اینه که تایم بالا بخونی 
من خودم دوسه روز بکوب دارم میخونم واقعا تغییر حس میکنم

----------


## Saturn8

راستش منم ازتغییر برنامه ی کانون برای فارغ التحصیلان به ستوه اومدم و میخواستم برم گاج اما طبق بررسی هایی که انجام دادم جداشدن ازبرنامه ی آزمون اولین گام برای نتیجه نگرفتن توی کنکور وپشت کنکوری شدنه بنابراین تا میتونید ساعت مطالعه روافزایش بدید وتا هرکجا که رسیدید بخونید و بخونید وبدونید که بزرگترین تکاملات جهان دردشوارترین شرایط رخ میدن!پس برای اینده ات هم که شده کم نیار وتلاش کن.

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (35): درس خوندن درس خوندنه
مگه توی کنکور به هر کی که قلمچی یا بقیه ازمون های ازمایشی رفته باشه سهمیه 50 درصد میدن ؟ :Yahoo (110):  پ.ن :خودمم قلمچی هستم 
جوری جلوه ندید تورو خدا که اگه کسی قلمچی نمیره دیگه قید کنکور رو بزنه ...

----------


## Ana.m

اصلا از ازمون جدا نشو منم عقب موندم از ازمون البته با قلم چی میرم تا نیم سال اول  خودت مباحثی ک ازمون تو نیم سال اول جمع میکنه رو بخون بعد  نیم سال دوم با ازمون هماهنگ شو منم همینکارو کردم میرسی همرو بخونی ولی باید همه درسارو در روز بخونی با ساعت مطالعه بالا بلاخره باید تاوان نخوندناتو بدی دیگه ولی در عوضش بعد کنکور  اون چیزی ک میخوای میش  ی مدتم همش بخونی عادت میکنی  حتی شده نمیخوابی دوس داری درس بخونی  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Jerjis

> اصلا از ازمون جدا نشو منم عقب موندم از ازمون البته با قلم چی میرم تا نیم سال اول  خودت مباحثی ک ازمون تو نیم سال اول جمع میکنه رو بخون بعد  نیم سال دوم با ازمون هماهنگ شو منم همینکارو کردم میرسی همرو بخونی ولی باید همه درسارو در روز بخونی با ساعت مطالعه بالا بلاخره باید تاوان نخوندناتو بدی دیگه ولی در عوضش بعد کنکور  اون چیزی ک میخوای میش  ی مدتم همش بخونی عادت میکنی  حتی شده نمیخوابی دوس داری درس بخونی



ممنون از راهنماییتون ولی من گاج میرم و متاسفانه آزمون 30 آذر یه جورایی آخرین آزمونه جبرانی برای پایه دوم و پیش یک هست باقی جبرانی ها و مرور ها به سرعت خیلی بالایی بعد عید انجام میشه
بین آزمون 30 آذر و 21 دی حدودا 20 روز وقت هست اگه ازفردا حساب کنیم 30 روز تا آزمون 21 دی وقت هست که باید تمام دروس دوم +بخشی از سوم + پیش 1 و بخشی از پیش 2 رو برسونم البته با ساعت مطالعه بالا میشه ولی سخته 
فک کنم دیگه باید شروع کنم البته بهتره به نظرم شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی رو جدا بشم

----------


## SinaAhmadi

اولن یه نکته اینکه اینجور تایپیک زدن بیشتر سردرگمت میکنه چون هرکسی یه چیزی میگه 
دوم اینکه به نظر من از ازمون جدا شو...برای بار هزار میگم هدف کنکوره نه ازمون...ازمون یه وسیله است...حالا برای یکی منظم بودنش مهمه ..یکی توی جو بودنش یکی برنامش یکی هم ازمونش یکی هم هیچیش...
ازمون دادن یه چیز صفر و یکیه..ینی یا واقعن باید خوبو نطقی باش بری جلو وگرنه عقب افتادی دهنت سرویسه..ممکنه برسی با شرایط خیلی سخت  ممکنه هم نرسی...
پیشنهاد من..جدا شو..با یه برنامه منطقی از فرصت طلایی باقی مونده استفاده کن و درست رو بخون ..ازمون هارو برو..ولی به فکر رتبه و تراز فعلن نباشو..تو خوب درس بخون به موقش رتبه و ترازت منفجر میشه 
بازم صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان داند

----------


## MehranWilson

> اولن یه نکته اینکه اینجور تایپیک زدن بیشتر سردرگمت میکنه چون هرکسی یه چیزی میگه 
> دوم اینکه به نظر من از ازمون جدا شو...برای بار هزار میگم هدف کنکوره نه ازمون...ازمون یه وسیله است...حالا برای یکی منظم بودنش مهمه ..یکی توی جو بودنش یکی برنامش یکی هم ازمونش یکی هم هیچیش...
> ازمون دادن یه چیز صفر و یکیه..ینی یا واقعن باید خوبو نطقی باش بری جلو وگرنه عقب افتادی دهنت سرویسه..ممکنه برسی با شرایط خیلی سخت  ممکنه هم نرسی...
> پیشنهاد من..جدا شو..با یه برنامه منطقی از فرصت طلایی باقی مونده استفاده کن و درست رو بخون ..ازمون هارو برو..ولی به فکر رتبه و تراز فعلن نباشو..تو خوب درس بخون به موقش رتبه و ترازت منفجر میشه 
> بازم صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان داند


به نکته خوبی اشاره کردی ...
منم واسه خودم برنامه ای نوشتم که 3 هفته قبل از کنکور تمام دروس رو تموم میکنم و بعدش از ازمون های 3 روز یکبار کانون استفاده میکنم
پ.ن:تو این 40 روز واسه پایان نیم سال اول هم فقط دروس اختصاصی نیستن ... عمومیا هم هستن :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Jerjis

> اولن یه نکته اینکه اینجور تایپیک زدن بیشتر سردرگمت میکنه چون هرکسی یه چیزی میگه 
> دوم اینکه به نظر من از ازمون جدا شو...برای بار هزار میگم هدف کنکوره نه ازمون...ازمون یه وسیله است...حالا برای یکی منظم بودنش مهمه ..یکی توی جو بودنش یکی برنامش یکی هم ازمونش یکی هم هیچیش...
> ازمون دادن یه چیز صفر و یکیه..ینی یا واقعن باید خوبو نطقی باش بری جلو وگرنه عقب افتادی دهنت سرویسه..ممکنه برسی با شرایط خیلی سخت  ممکنه هم نرسی...
> پیشنهاد من..جدا شو..با یه برنامه منطقی از فرصت طلایی باقی مونده استفاده کن و درست رو بخون ..ازمون هارو برو..ولی به فکر رتبه و تراز فعلن نباشو..تو خوب درس بخون به موقش رتبه و ترازت منفجر میشه 
> بازم صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان داند


دقیقا  
یه جمله دیگه همینجوری یه جا دیدم فک کنم مال شما بود که همین رو گفته بودین 
از اون موقع ففقط به فکر جداییم با یه برنامه درست  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (83): 
مشعوف شدم :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Jerjis

> به نکته خوبی اشاره کردی ...
> منم واسه خودم برنامه ای نوشتم که 3 هفته قبل از کنکور تمام دروس رو تموم میکنم و بعدش از ازمون های 3 روز یکبار کانون استفاده میکنم
> پ.ن:تو این 40 روز واسه پایان نیم سال اول هم فقط دروس اختصاصی نیستن ... عمومیا هم هستن


عمومی ها رو که میشه رسید 
زبان و دینی که هیچی 
ادبیات و عربی یکم بیشتر کار دارن ولی تخصصی ها باعث شد من به فکر این چیزا بیفتم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## INFERNAL

برنامه ریزیت رو براساس برنامه آزمون بذار فقط هر سری مطالبی که عقب افتادی هم توش بذار
به این شکل که اول توی چند روز مباحث عقب افتاده رو بخون(ترجیحا مطالب مرتبط با آزمون) و بعدش درس همون آزمون

----------


## MehranWilson

> عمومی ها رو که میشه رسید 
> زبان و دینی که هیچی 
> ادبیات و عربی یکم بیشتر کار دارن ولی تخصصی ها باعث شد من به فکر این چیزا بیفتم


 من نه *ترغیبت* میکنم که *ازمونو ول کنی*
نه ترغیب میکنم که با *ازمون بری*
ولی کسی توی کنکور با این کار *نداره* که تو *قلمچی* رفتی یا *گاج* 
با یه برنامه ساده میتونی تمام دروس رو تموم کنی تا کنکور و در حد *20-30* روز *جمع بندی* داشته باشی ...

----------


## Narvan

نظر منم اینه که از آزمون جدا نشید
اگه برنامه آزمون بعدیتون پیش نیازی داره که نخوندید برگردید بخونید اگه هم نه اولویتتونو بذارین رو آزمون پیش روتون کم کم سعی کنید در کنارش عقب افتادگی ها رو هم جبران کنید

----------


## Amirkhan21

کلا عقب افتادید زیست و شیمیو بهش برسید خصوصا اونایی که عشق ترازید ولی خب دو زار نمیارزه ببینید تراز بالارفتن سخت نیس خصوصا با این دو درس اگر بالا زده شه ولی مهم اخرشه که کنکوره....ولی سعی  باید شه روی فیزیک و ریاضی برنامه جدا گذاشت بالاخره

----------

